

When forced to wait, wait - breck
http://breckyunits.com/when_forced_to_wait_wait

======
cmars232
Appreciated the irony of reading this article while waiting a few seconds for
a build.

------
pmichaud
This is actually the underlying concept behind my personal productivity
technique. I'll write about my system (and the piece of software I wrote for
it) in a couple weeks.

------
rs
Wasn't Drucker the one who tried to avoid everyone multi-tasking ?

I personally prefer to focus on one thing at a time

